# old cemetery



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've driven by this cemetery probably a thousand times - not sure why I've never stopped before.










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__SUMNl1sjSc/Sm4Ym343ZFI/AAAAAAAAAJM/Zx3YmJ-w7Qw/s400/IMG_0014.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/__SUMNl1sjSc/Sm4YXje5CUI/AAAAAAAAAJE/4ygyjSfzm3A/s400/IMG_0012.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__SUMNl1sjSc/Sm4YGenD2mI/AAAAAAAAAI8/rNAlqUO2Enw/s400/IMG_0010.JPG

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/__SUMNl1sjSc/Sm4X2hWlPgI/AAAAAAAAAI0/5XIP-87UEuM/s400/IMG_0009.JPG

Quite a few of the markers date back to the 1870's. Gives me a few ideas for my yard layout this year.

(not sure why, but I can only embed 1 image. sorry.)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking old place. Is it still taken care of? Love the black iron fence.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Doesn't appear to be. I took these pictures this morning & had to walk through knee high grass to get to the gates. The most recent grave I could find was 1977 - most are in the late 1800's to early 1900's.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The tall grass gives it a creepy look. That gives me an idea for this year! "Honest honey, I'll cut the grass on November 1st. I know I haven't done it since September but it's for the Halloween display!"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> The tall grass gives it a creepy look. That gives me an idea for this year! "Honest honey, I'll cut the grass on November 1st. I know I haven't done it since September but it's for the Halloween display!"


LOL, I don't think Roxy would let me get away with not mowing for a month, even if it did give the yard the extra creepy factor. 

I love checking out old cemeteries. We were checking out an old (but still maintained) cemetery recently that had a number of tombstones from the 1800's.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> LOL, I don't think Roxy would let me get away with not mowing for a month, even if it did give the yard the extra creepy factor. .


It's not me, it's those homeowners association Nazis

I agree that the untended look adds to the atmosphere, more in a sad forgotten way than a creepy way (at least in daylight).


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

love the pics! I actually walked thru a old cemetery last Saturday, got some pics I need to post, I am gioing to try to get to another one this week end. I love walking thru them. 
I agree that the over grown grass adds to the creepy feel- thanks for posting these!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I would put some fake high grass in my display but the city would put one of those nasty yellow stickers on my door giving me a week to get it cut. LOL!


----------



## CreepySpook (Jun 23, 2009)

First ... 
That picture with the five headstones against those 5 trees is REALLY great !
Actually ... ALL those shots are GREAT !
Next , I read that all of you with those rules and regs regarding your grass .. wow .. I never realized we had folks who live over in Russia on here .  
That must REALLY suck , having to check with some "homeowners" association before you can do something with/on YOUR property ! 
I , know , myself , I don't think I could ever live in a place like that . I feel for ya's ..


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, I looked into a few homes with pretty strict HOA's, just couldnt bring myself to spend that much money on a place where the yard nazis are gonna tell me everything I can do.


----------



## theedwin (May 25, 2009)

I really like the cement "fence" around some of the tombstones. Is that to keep the Rif Raf tombstones out?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Great looking old cemetery hedg12! This weekend we stopped by Maplewood Cemetery near Gordonsville Virginia. More pix here .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Phil, those are some nice shots. I need to remember to take my camera with me next time I go to Mt Pleasant. There is a cemetry there with some great stone work.


----------

